
Google Adsense Spying - gulbrandr
http://cryptome.org/2015/03/google-adsense-spying.htm
======
growt
So? Google is visiting a website to check if it's doing something with it's
ads that is not allowed. And it's using an ip address that is not "officially"
googles (to avoid being served a different version of the content I guess).
Can't see anything wrong with that.

------
Ironlink
This seems very sensationalist.

I can not see how someone visiting a page you published publicly is a form of
spying on you.

I also do not see why Google or anyone else should be obligated to access your
page from an IP address block with their name on it.

